
Bridgelux demonstrates silicon substrate LED that produces 135 lumens per watt - raphar
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-03-bridgelux-silicon-substrate-lumens-watt.html
======
tomfakes
I bought some early LED spot lights for home.

These things cost $55 each and gave out a light that was a bit too dim, and
very, very blue. My wife hated them and we took them out and put incandescents
back to get the light we wanted.

We hated CFCs too - way too dim, and they take a long time to warm up (we tend
to turn off the lights we're not using).

I'd love to see how good these newer LED bulbs can be in the real usage.

------
russell
For comparison, this is about 10x the efficiency of an ordinary incandescent
lamp.

EDIT: today's Fast Company story is better:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2311641>

